# LGB RAILBUS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever lubricated the gearbox on one of these? Before I dive into it, I would like some guidance.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did, it was strait forward. The bottom motor cover pops right off. 

Still was as loud as before as after.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I also have one that has made noise it whole life I think it is just how it was made with the swinging truck ends


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

and a caution to carefully re-seat the wires inthe grooves when replacing the cover- 
love these things-teflon or lgb grease will somewhat reduce the whirr-but not entirely-it is nothing more than a vibration-i once stuffed some light foam inbetween the body and the wheels and the whir went away-but this wasnt a practical solution


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. I should have said *gearboxes.* I know the center cover is removable, but are we talking about the individual differentials at each end? These would need lubrication also, or so I would suspect.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, you did say gearbox, not motor as I had assumed..... 

I think I did mine, do not remember offhand tho. I did the socket to gearbox joints. 

Careful, I somehow fried the light board on mine....


----------

